# Alice Cooper



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Alice is working on ANOTHER new record, like the 4th in 6 years, and has a new tour in the works. Joining Alice's band this time, on the guitar, former BROTHER CANE lead man Damon Johnson.  And as always the ass kicking Ryan Roxie. If you get the chance to see Alice this winter, DO IT!


----------

